# His ways are not our ways



## ambush80 (Jan 6, 2011)

How about a "greatest hits" of how God(s) from any religion condone immoral behavior, discourage intellectualism or give bad advice in general?


1. Hinduism--The caste system
2. Buddhism--Vegetarianism
3. Christianity-- "God said: Abraham! Kill me a son!"  (paraphrased by  Bob Dylan) 


What's your fave?


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 6, 2011)

Just curious, why would vegetarianism be considered immoral?


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 6, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Just curious, why would vegetarianism be considered immoral?



I would classify it as bad advice.  They're not really vegetarians.  The Dalai Lama eats meat; at the advice of his doctor.  He just can't kill it or buy it himself.  It has to be a gift.  Weird, huh?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 6, 2011)

There are so many but since your list leaves Islam out lets add that one to the list. Mohammed shagging his 9 year old wife. Not cool. I've actually had muslims tell me she was very mature for her age.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 6, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> There are so many but since your list leaves Islam out lets add that one to the list. Mohammed shagging his 9 year old wife. Not cool. I've actually had muslims tell me she was very mature for her age.




Maybe 9 was like 16 back then.  Still, pretty sketchy.

I agree.  There are many boogers.  We all know the big ones.  How about some of the lesser known ones?  Maybe someone would like to organize a daily verse.

4. Jainism (Hindu sect)-- No bug squashing.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 6, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I would classify it as bad advice.  They're not really vegetarians.  The Dalai Lama eats meat; at the advice of his doctor.  He just can't kill it or buy it himself.  It has to be a gift.  Weird, huh?



That is weird. My brother in law is vegan. Every once in a while he will eat a small portion of meat. but only if it is venison that I have killed. I would think that if you were going to eat meat and think it was moral, you would kill it yourself.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are killing me with this stuff, This is the third time in 2 days I have posted this question, What moral reference point are you using that makes the God-Abraham thing evil/bad? Is human life sacred to you?why?


----------



## VisionCasting (Jan 7, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You guys are killing me with this stuff, This is the third time in 2 days I have posted this question, What moral reference point are you using that makes the God-Abraham thing evil/bad? Is human life sacred to you?why?



GREAT question.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 8, 2011)

Condoning immoral behavior like killing your son is pretty ridiculous, it's a good point.


----------

